# Where do you buy fabric?



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I admit that I always bought mine at wally world. I loved the clearance table! I went to Hancock's today to get material to make a few things for the kids and OH MY! It is $$. So are there online places to buy cheaply? Any other ideas on where to get fabric without spending a bundle?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What quality and what price do you consider good? 

Since Wally world is tops about 3.96 a yard and you can get pretty good stuff for $2, and occasionally some good $1 stuff, I'm thinking that is your basis of comparison.

If you look at Hancocks, in person, there is usually several bolts on the 1.95 yard table, and then towards back of the store here, theres the 2.95 yard fabric. Checking out the quilting cottons, those reange from 3.95 to 6.95 usually, and if you get a coupon (sign up online for coupons) then that becomes less.

Now where I buy fabric..
Hancocks
Use to Walmart, but it's getting trashy stuff left here
Hobby Lobby sometimes, but more expensive than Hancocks 
Sirs in Fayetteville TN (www.sirsfabric.com)

Occasionally I splurge at a quilt shop, but that is $8 to $10 a yard.

But lately, I go into the room with my previous purchases and shop.

Look for coupons, they really help.

Angie


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

ginnie5 said:


> I admit that I always bought mine at wally world. I loved the clearance table! I went to Hancock's today to get material to make a few things for the kids and OH MY! It is $$. So are there online places to buy cheaply? Any other ideas on where to get fabric without spending a bundle?


My Hancock fabric store has a bathroom way in the back. You have to go through a stock area to get to it. I noticed that enroute to the bathroom there was a large set of shelves that had fabric on it with red stickers that said things like $1 a yard and $1.99 a yard. I wonder why this was in the back. I wonder if I wanted to buy some if they would object. 

I think sometime in the future I will see what they say. You might check out the bathroom at your Hancock store, or just maybe ask if they have any "deep discount" marked down fabric to sell. You never know.

donsgal


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Hancock's Fabrics is having a killer sale until the 17th. I have their flyer and most of their fabric right now is 30-50% off. I got some great Halloween/autmn fabrics there last week.

But anyhoo, my faves are

Hancock's of Paducah (not affiliated with Hancock's Fabrics0
Hobby Lobby
Hancock's Fabrics 
WalMart

I have found with Wally World,since they are planning on closing down the fabric dept, that the selection isn't all that great. Hancock's of Paducah  is the best and they put out a fabulous color catalog as well. Their store in Paducah, KY is amazing as well. I always go into sensory overload as soon as I walk in LOL


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I always take a look at the $1 and $2 clearance tables at wal-mart. they've recently been carrying some pretty nice upholstery stuff, too. 
JoAnn Fabrics is a stand by for me. they usually have linens and wools.

online: http://www.denverfabrics.com/ and I see they're having a sale for some reason. a BIG sale. might have to do some ordering  they have great linens and wools, btw. leather. lots of choice. I've been to the denver store (even more fabric). pretty darn nice fabrics.


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

some of my favorite fabric shopping places would be:

BEN FRANKLINS...quite comparable to walmart fabric prices
WALMART
HOBBY LOBBY


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Clearance tables of course, but for specialty fabrics/notions, I shop here (check out the patterns too).

The Rainshed
http://www.therainshed.com/


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I no longer have a Hancock's nearby, boohoo! :Bawling:

I go to Joann's superstore, that place is amazing, but it's easy to fall in love with everything I see and buy too much!

Then again, I am like that in EVERY fabric store.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, I think I'm really in the cheap seats since I get most my quilting fabrics from used garments. I wait until the resale shops have the bag sale - if you roll the garment (usually a shirt or dress) up you can get enough in the bag for it to come out to .50/garment. If you buy mostly plus sized stuff there's alot of fabric! I wash, then cut along the seams and save the buttons or special trims. Have made 2 Nine Patch quilt tops this way and am saving towards a stripped top now. Fortunately I like a scrappy look in quilts.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

let me suggest an excellent book, Harriet Hargraves' From Fiber to Fabric. I don't mind paying good money for good fabric and thread, you get what you pay for. I am lucky to have an outlet store for an incredible array of yard goods. You have to pick through the material because there is a lot of junk there, but they also have some very nice material, all mostly for $2/yd. it is called Guhl's Country Store, outside of Jackson Ohio, well worth the drive, they have a large selection of fabric, cottons, upholstry, as well as a bunch of craft stuff.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I buy denim, flannel, Osnaburg at JoAnns or Hobby Lobby. I usually purchase by the bolt when they have 50% off coupons (online).

I get all my quilting fabric from quilt shops, but I try and watch the closeouts and buy fabric when it's around $5 per yard. The best way to do this is to subscribe to every online quilt newsletter you run across.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well the walmarts around here no longer carry fabric :-( hancocks is the ONLY place to buy fabric within an hour's drive. there is a huge place called Mary Jo's about an hour away. I've been there once and was just overwhelmed by it. So I guess I'm going to have to explore hancock's a little more and see if I can find a cheap table! The girls and I are going to try our hands at quilting this winter and for that we're going thru all their old clothes. Dh just last night pulled a bunch of nice shirts out of his closet to throw away....they have his old company logo on them and its impossible to get it off. Besides they're a size too big for him. I rescued them for the scrap box. I'm wanting to make cloth napkins for us too though and they might end up being used for that purpose.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Hobby Lobby reg has a 40% off coupon.
JoAnn's does also - and 50% off and often they will accept Hobby Lobby and other fabric stores' coupons. too bad the closest one to me is 2hours!
Hancocks also has 40-50% off coupons regularly.

I use every fabric coupon I get. If I have no projects in mind - I buy denim or gaberdine and just store it.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I buy most of my fabric at Joann's with the 40% off coupon. These are items that will be used or used up so I'm not really concerned about them lasting forever. 
If I'm making something for a show then I'll use better fabric. It's really expensive though.

I love to buy a bag of cotton scraps from the goodwill or some other second hand store and challenge my self to make something with it. Before I open the bag I give myself a percentage of use. ie - have to use 50% to 50% mine in the project. Or only from this bag etc. Made some neat wall hangings that way. Love the challenge.


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

I usually don't like signing up for "preferred customer" stuff, but I make an exception for fabric stores. Plus they always have half-off thread or notion sales, and it helps to know when they are. Our hancock's closed too, but I liked their bargain tables for various projects (tote bags, etc). Now I've been using JoAnn's more, which fortunately has remodeled and it a lot more pleasant than it used to be. Also thrift stores will often have a craft area with fabric, or you can recycle other garments or bedding etc. for projects as well.

For quilts, I do try and use the more expensive local independent stores for fabric. I just want to help keep them around! Plus there really is a difference in using nicer fabric, I figure its my hobby and its more of a pleasure to work with quality materials. And I'd like to think the quilts will be around for a few years!

I do cheat and get tools - like rulers and cutters - on sale or with the 50% coupons!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

A duh, moment.

I also shop online at http://www.fabric.com/

I warn you though- they will email you every other day! They have great sales and the fabric arrives very quickly. Often, I get a coupon with my order for 20% next time, or free shipping. I love them.


----------

